# Canadian Sportsman Card



## Homie (Feb 11, 2006)

Can someone bring me up to speed on this new card. Do you need the card to purchase a 1 or 3 day canadian license? And how much for a yearly, and how long is the card good for. If someone could please direct me to the correct site / thread to answer all these, I thank you!!


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

They have been discussing this for several months now in the Warm Water Fishing forums. Came up with the first two links by doing a quick search:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=271875&highlight=sportsman%27s+card

and

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=276355&highlight=sportsman%27s+card

Since the question is about a Canadian requirement the link that will help you takes you to the Ontario Ministry of Natural Resources.

http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/en/Business/LetsFish/2ColumnSubPage/260308.html


----------



## Homie (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks a lot alex-v. I was able to get everything I needed. Thanks again.


----------

